# Brackets = Failure



## [M]artin (Mar 2, 2008)

Anytime you try to post brackets around anything that isn't a tag (like {M}artin, for example), you get sent back an error that says you typed in an invalid tag and it nullifies the post.

Samutz showed me a text combo yesterday that lets you post brackets but... it's a bit tedious.

My brackets... my precious brackets...


----------



## Neko (Mar 2, 2008)

I think It's just you , or it got fixed but for me it seems to work using Fast Reply :

[C]ool. Isn't [It] ?


----------



## ShadowXP (Mar 2, 2008)

[Test]


----------



## Awdofgum (Mar 2, 2008)

rth


----------



## Costello (Mar 2, 2008)

aha Martin, you should know that [ M ] is now a BBcode tag.

It builds a link to user profiles (eg. Costello)


----------



## Shinji (Mar 4, 2008)

artin' target=_blank title='View profile for member artin'}>artin
failure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




```
[M]artin
```


----------



## Neko (Mar 4, 2008)

[M]artin

Yeah , quite shitty but it works.
Just place a [size="2"  in before your M.


----------



## techforumz (Mar 9, 2008)

Testing:
[ M]artin may or may [ n]ot have a point.
Yup, does the same thing for me.
Had to put spaces to send it.


----------

